
Online Anonymity (and Personal Reinvention) in Decline - donohoe
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/12/19/business/19ping.html?_r=1&src=twr
======
Mz
Excerpt:

 _In the end, I didn’t go on the date. I wanted to introduce myself to a
handsome stranger at my own pace, rather than be exposed in one fell swoop. I
couldn’t reconcile the tectonic imbalance in power and information that came
with the note: He knew so much about me, and I knew nothing about him.

But the experience raised a question I haven’t been able to shake. As digital
identities become increasingly persistent across the Web, is it still possible
to reinvent oneself online?_

